# Horn type sound



## Dmdog66 (21 d ago)

Hi! I am hearing a faint and intermittent horn type sound inside house while furnace is running! I do not hear it at furnace. It’s an older Trane XL80 but recently serviced and in great shape! Any ideas what it might be? Thanks!


----------

